# NEW TOP SECRET Aristo Diesel revealed at 2012 NGRRC.



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I got the first pics of the Brand New Aristo Trains DASH-4 1/2 which was revealed at the 2012 NGRRC !!! 







Or NOT









Ron

alteration on Ron's request by Peter Bunce


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: NEW TOP SECRET USA Trains Diesel revealed at 2012 NGRRC.*

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 16 Aug 2012 10:09 PM 
I got the first pics of the Brand New USA Trains SD35 which was revealed at the 2012 NGRRC !!! 







Or NOT









Ron

AAAAAAAAAAA You do know thats made from a Aristocraft dash 9 rite ? you really should get your facts correct before posting.







Or Not.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOP SECRET USA Trains Diesel revealed at 2012 NGRRC.*

That's Aristo's new attempt at marrying RMT with 1:29... 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOP SECRET USA Trains Diesel revealed at 2012 NGRRC.*

Haha yea it's a cut up Dash nine.
I got back to the hotel late and posted it half asleep.
I didn't really look at it closely just posted what the guy said at the booth.
BUT it was a joke, They are STIL allowed here right??
If not I am sorry, geez.

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOP SECRET USA Trains Diesel revealed at 2012 NGRRC.*

The title of the post should read 

*RE: NEW TOP SECRET Aristo Trains Diesel revealed at 2012 NGRRC*.

Could not change title Ron - I tried to do it so I have put it above - sorry!

Changed the other one for you. Peter Bunce - moderator



Don't think anyone took it any other way.... by the way, I would guess it was in the Phoenix booth? 

Should have called it a "Dash 4.5"

Anything good to report from there? 










Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I like Critters and that would be a welcome addition to my critter colllection.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Should have called it a "Dash 4.5" 
Sheesh, Greg. You asleep too?







He posted on the first line "I got the first pics of the Brand New Aristo Trains DASH-4 1/2 "


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cute... the original post said USA Trains. 

Looks like the Moderators are trying to pull a fast one... since you can change your post, but you cannot change the thread title... a Moderator had to change it for him. 

Nice try mods.... gotta try harder, this one is obvious... 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 17 Aug 2012 09:11 AM 
Should have called it a "Dash 4.5"
Sheesh, Greg. You asleep too?







He posted on the first line "I got the first pics of the Brand New Aristo Trains DASH-4 1/2 " 




Didya notice P. Bunce has made changes?
At first both Title and content were mis-identified, but have been altered... in steps to reflect this config.









Ya shoulda been there! ha ha.

All in this thread should be given and taken as Friendly Banter.









John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

All in this thread should be given and taken as Friendly Banter 
Is there an award? 

Didya notice P. Bunce has made changes? 
It wasn't at all clear what was being changed. I only came along 2 hours later and saw the changed one.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo! a dashliner, big brother to the eggliner!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Egads! This must be their response to Bmanns Lil' Big Hauler line! :-D


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

from an engineering standpoint, i might have sacrificed the full dynamic brake to keep the exhaust stack.

oh, right... i keep forgetting these are toys.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Cute little thing! Silly, but cute.... 
Thet should do that with a GP-7 body...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That loco has been around for a time. I saw it in 2008 at the convention in AZ. Later RJD


----------

